# Updates on HH please?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So now _Betrayer_ is released alongside _Angel Exterminatus_. I noticed I had missed two LE shorts at the weekender in November (which kind of pisses me off since I had no chance getting those). Yes I know they will be availeble within years of something. We know Mark of Calth, TUE by Abnett and Master of Mankind kinda been announced. What other stories should I know of that will be coming within the next year?

There should almost be a fixed thread were people can update with coming HH-stories.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118078


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

There are updates here http://baddice.co.uk/black-library-weekender-2012-day-1-update/ and here http://baddice.co.uk/whispers-from-the-warp/

Also make sure you check out the Black Library advent calendar here http://www.blacklibrary.com/advent-calendar-2012


----------

